# XÍCH ĐU INOX CAO CẤP, XÍCH ĐU HÌNH TRÒN INOX, XÍCH ĐU CHỮ A INOX, XÍCH ĐU SÂN VƯỜN, XÍCH ĐU NGHỆ THU



## thanhmai2501 (26/1/22)

Xích đu inox là một trong những sản phẩm nổi bật dùng để trang trí cho khuôn viên căn nhà. Xích đu inox với thiết kế mang tính thẩm mỹ cao, độ bền của chất liệu inox đã được khẳng định chính là một sản phẩm giúp cho vẻ đẹp nhà bạn thêm trọn vẹn.

Bạn có thể tham khảo các mẫu xích đu dưới đây:

*1. Xích đu chữ A:*



*2. Xích đu inox Kiểu tròn: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Xích đu inox cao cấp: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​*Lợi ích mà xích đu đem đến cho khách hàng*
Những lúc trong lòng có nhiều tâm trạng, nhâm nhi một tách trà nóng và đu đưa trên chiếc xích đu. Giúp tinh thần ta được thư giãn một cách đáng kể. Hoặc cùng gia đình ngồi quây quần tâm sự bên nhau để chia sẻ những niềm vui và nỗi buồn.

Ngoài ra những chiếc xích đu còn góp phần cho không gian nội thất thêm thu hút và sang trọng hơn.

*Đặc điểm:*
Các mẫu xích đu theo hình dáng khác nhau nhưng có 1 tính chất chung đều làm từ chất liệu inox cao cấp nên sản phẩm luôn sáng bóng sang trọng, có độ bền cao và chắc chắn để đảm bảo an toàn cho người sử dụng. Giúp cho chủ sở hữu có không gian thêm tiện lợi và thư giãn.

*Thông tin xích đu inox:*
Mọi sản phẩm tại Inox Việt Nhất có xuất xứ tại Việt Nam và do chính hãng công ty sản xuất, khi khách hàng mua sản phẩm chúng tôi đều có bảo hành 12 tháng và chúng tôi cam đoan mọi sản phẩm là chính hãng và chất lượng như những gì quý vị mong đợi

*Ưu điểm:*

Được làm bằng chất liệu inox cao cấp, bề mặt sáng bóng
Thiết kế với khung treo chữ A chắc chắn
Có độ bền cao, không bị han gỉ bởi tác động tự nhiên của môi trường
Ghế gồm các thanh inox cách điệu, có lưng tựa, thông thoáng
Các khớp nối, mối hàn chắc chắc, được xử lý tỉ mỉ, đảm bảo an toàn cho người sử dụng
Tải trọng tốt, chịu lực tầm khoảng 3 người lớn
Kiểu dáng hiện đại, sang trọng, bắt mắt
Dễ dàng vận chuyển hoặc tháo ráp khi không sử dụng
Tổng thể xích đu với thiết kế nổi bật, đường nét hoa văn trang trí mềm mại, sống động
Vừa có tác dụng ngồi thư giản vừa trang trí cho không gian thêm tiện nghi, sang trọng
*Địa chỉ mua hàng uy tín và chất lượng*
Inox Việt Nhất là đơn vị uy tín với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực sản xuất, gia công các trang thiết bị, đồ dùng inox theo yêu cầu. Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi thông qua số điện thoại _0907095925_ hoặc website _www.inoxvietnhat.com_ để được tư vấn về sản phẩm bạn đang có nhu cầu. Đội ngũ nhân viên tư vấn chuyên nghiệp của chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn giải đáp mọi thắc mắc một cách nhanh nhất!

CÔNG TY TNHH SẢN XUẤT THƯƠNG MẠI VIỆT NHẤT

Địa chỉ: 4/34 đường Đông Hưng Thuận 42, tổ 8, KP2, Phường Tân Hưng Thuận, Quận 12, TP. HCM

Văn phòng giao dịch: 63 đường Đông Hưng Thuận 05, KP7, P. Tân Hưng Thuận, Quận 12, TP. HCM

Điện thoại: 0907 095 925

Email: hangtieudungvietnhat@gmail.com

Website: www.inoxvietnhat.com


----------

